# Are most police dogs male?



## Knight

I have always wondered this. If so, why?


----------



## Miikkas mom

Knight said:


> I have always wondered this. If so, why?


 
There is a K9 officer that lives right down there street. His dog is a female - not a GSD though. I believe it's a maloise(? spelling).


----------



## Chris Wild

Yes, most, but certainly not all, are male. As far as why.. males are larger and stronger (and thus more intimidating), the temperament traits needed for patrol work are more commonly found in males, males don't go through heat cycles which can interfere with training and work, and frankly there is pretty commonly a certain degree of macho factor involved in police and military work which equates to a good number of departments, trainers and handlers being more drawn to males just because they are perceived as being more manly.


----------



## Rerun

Might the females with the criteria desired be held back for breeding, and thus not hitting the streets?


----------



## Liesje

Knight said:


> I have always wondered this. If so, why?


I would guess for several reasons: not having to deal with heat cycles; males tend to be large, more masculine, and thus more menacing; I've heard some people say that in their experience males tend to show more power and courage in their work, and females can be more of a challenge because they tend to be less forgiving of handler mistakes. I'm not sure if these generalizations are true. I prefer males but couldn't really tell you why.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Rerun said:


> Might the females with the criteria desired be held back for breeding, and thus not hitting the streets?


Actually, that’s very possible. The K9 officer that lives near us has more than one dog. I just heard through the grapevine that the dog was a female, but who knows (I dont know the guy personally). When I take walks we’ll walk past his house. I know when he’s home w/the dogs because his K9 vehicle (a big Suburban) is parked out front of his house. He lives on a corner lot so I can peek into his backyard and see the kennels. There are sometimes 3 or 4 dogs back there. :wild:


----------



## KZoppa

all the ones i've seen are males but i know one of the PD back home accepts only females into their K9 programs. But the females they accept are pretty well built like males too but more fierce. Its a preference thing but most prefer males for easier handling and no heat cycles lol.


----------



## TitonsDad

All the K9 dogs here in Colorado Springs are male. The Sheriff's office got their 3 males from the same breeder and the city 9 teams all of which consists of males.


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> All the K9 dogs here in Colorado Springs are male. The Sheriff's office got their 3 males from the same breeder and the city 9 teams all of which consists of males.


 
OMG!!! How is Co Spgs? I miss home so much!!!! One of the PD in Denver i believe is the one with all females. Not for sure. Its been a couple years since i knew for sure. they may have gotten some males.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I am not sure abour LAPD, but I am pretty sure most are males after looking at their site. The guy around the block from is a Police Officer and has a male GSD(I heard he was a police officer) Someone near my college has a police dog, not sure the breed or the gender, I know they have one is because they have th police car in the drive way and it says "K9 Keep Away"

My friend has 2 police officers near who have trained police dogs, I believe they are GSDs also. I can see why Police Deparments prefer males over females. No heat cycles more macho looking.


----------



## DogGone

I’ve heard that most police departments have dogs of the same sex so it will not be as much of a distraction if search and rescue dogs cross paths while looking for a subject. 


One of the nights that police were allegedly searching for a purse snatcher that was heading toward my neighborhood. I got my trusty dog and cell phone and took my dog for a walk and was hoping to spot the suspect. However one of the police that was searching stopped and asked me to go indoors because the suspect was dangerous; I explained I could probably defend myself with my dog and cell phone; but she said their had search dogs coming and that my dog might throw off the search dogs; so I immediately though reluctantly complied with their request.


----------



## TitonsDad

DogGone said:


> I’ve heard that most police departments have dogs of the same sex so it will not be as much of a distraction if search and rescue dogs cross paths while looking for a subject.
> 
> 
> One of the nights that police were allegedly searching for a purse snatcher that was heading toward my neighborhood. I got my trusty dog and cell phone and took my dog for a walk and was hoping to spot the suspect. However one of the police that was searching stopped and asked me to go indoors because the suspect was dangerous; I explained I could probably defend myself with my dog and cell phone; but she said their had search dogs coming and that my dog might throw off the search dogs; so I immediately though reluctantly complied with their request.


Why would you as a citizen get involved in a police operation of such caliber? I know a lot of us want to be the hero on the 10 o clock news but leave that to the sworn officers to do. You would have opened yourself up to big time lawsuits/liability if your dog would have bitten the suspect. The city has the resources to defend the officers if a suspect tries that. Not so much with citizens. 

-E


----------



## DogGone

TitonsDad said:


> Why would you as a citizen get involved in a police operation of such caliber? I know a lot of us want to be the hero on the 10 o clock news but leave that to the sworn officers to do. You would have opened yourself up to big time lawsuits/liability if your dog would have bitten the suspect. The city has the resources to defend the officers if a suspect tries that. Not so much with citizens.
> -E


I’m tired of there being so much crime and the police only making a token effort. My dog would not have bitten the suspect unless the suspect attacked me or the dog; so therefore it would be self-defense. I have already helped the police capture several suspects, though my participation involved no physical contact with the suspect. I merely bird-doged suspects at a distance and use my cell phone to inform the police where the suspects are. It has nothing to do with wanting to be on the news, on the contrary, the last time I helped apprehend a suspect I didn’t even give dispatch my name. I stayed and shadowed the police until it looked like they had things under control.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> I stayed and shadowed the police until it looked like they had things under control.


If you had done such a thing around one of our depts you probably would have been arrested. Not only are you putting yourself in danger by such a thing but also any officer who was distracted by looking out for you safety. And please don't say you stayed hidden in your shadowing. If you can see them they can also see you. 

During a chase it is hard enough on an officer keeing track of civllians and the bad guys without someone intentionally putting themself into the mix. 

If you really want to help then join a volunteer group - most police dept have one where the people are trained for their jobs.


----------



## Miikkas mom

I think what you have done (in the past) is commendable. But I also would agree with what the others have said. Playing pretend-a-cop is dangerous for both you and your dog. 

Maybe you should train your pooch for SAR. That way you could be of assistance to your local law officials - legally.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I also think pretending to be a cop is s minor offense and you will get arrested.


----------



## DogGone

ILGHAUS said:


> If you had done such a thing around one of our depts you probably would have been arrested. Not only are you putting yourself in danger by such a thing but also any officer who was distracted by looking out for you safety. And please don't say you stayed hidden in your shadowing. If you can see them they can also see you.
> 
> During a chase it is hard enough on an officer keeing track of civllians and the bad guys without someone intentionally putting themself into the mix.
> 
> If you really want to help then join a volunteer group - most police dept have one where the people are trained for their jobs.


What would your deputies be so afraid of that you would arrest a guardian angel or a neighborhood watch member.  The last suspect I helped apprehend there were several other people between me and the suspect when the police came. I was helping the police; so wouldn’t it make more sense for your deputies to arrest them? Or better yet perhaps you could arrest the boyfriend that has a history of kicking in the door and assaulting the girlfriend. What kind of screwed up corrupt place do you live in that you trump up charges against people that help the police? Remind me never to come into your neck of the woods.

I had a hunch where the guy went because I better know the neighborhood and I know where people like to hide out; because the police are typically too fearful and lazy to get out of their car. So police typically just drive around a few circuits and shine their spotlight around. So they typically don’t have much chance unless they call in a dog or if it’s night and they call in a helicopter with infrared.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I also think pretending to be a cop is s minor offense and you will get arrested.


That’s the typical type of dishonest hateful assertion that I have become so accustomed to on this message board. So how is being a concerned citizen watching the neighborhood doing your civic duty; “pretending to be a cop”? In some cases you can be arrested for not helping the authorities..


----------



## Jessiewessie99

DogGone said:


> What would your deputies be so afraid of that you would arrest a guardian angel or a neighborhood watch member.  The last suspect I helped apprehend there were several other people between me and the suspect when the police came. I was helping the police; so wouldn’t it make more sense for your deputies to arrest them? Or better yet perhaps you could arrest the boyfriend that has a history of kicking in the door and assaulting the girlfriend. What kind of screwed up corrupt place do you live in that you trump up charges against people that help the police? Remind me never to come into your neck of the woods.
> 
> I had a hunch where the guy went because I better know the neighborhood and I know where people like to hide out; because the police are typically too fearful and lazy to get out of their car. So police typically just drive around a few circuits and shine their spotlight around. So they typically don’t have much chance unless they call in a dog or if it’s night and they call in a helicopter with infrared.
> 
> 
> *That’s the typical type of dishonest hateful assertion that I have become so accustomed to on this message board. So how is being a concerned citizen watching the neighborhood doing your civic duty; “pretending to be a cop”? In some cases you can be arrested for not helping the authorities..*


Whats the hateful assertion that I said? All I said was that I think pretending to be a cop is a minor offense. but that all depends on here you live. Getting involved in a prusuit is dangerous for both you and your dog, and Police deparments sometimes looked down on it. Get involved with your Neighborhood Watch community or something, don't go around playing doing your own one man show. There are times when its ok for the involvement of citizens and there are times where its not. In the cases where you can get arrested for not helping the authorities is usually for hiding or helping a suspect.

Also calling cops lazy and fearful is disrspectful and ageneralization. Those people put their lives on the line FOR YOU!


----------



## Stosh

We had a neighbor who was a K9 cop with a male dog officer- a malinois named Saroni. My first shepherd was a gift from some people who raised gsds for police and arson work, the smaller females were better suited for searching buildings and cars, climbing over debris because of their size and patience. Our female was one they had saved back for themselves, she was just 65 lbs.


----------



## codmaster

DogGone said:


> What would your deputies be so afraid of that you would arrest a guardian angel or a neighborhood watch member.  The last suspect I helped apprehend there were several other people between me and the suspect when the police came. I was helping the police; so wouldn’t it make more sense for your deputies to arrest them? Or better yet perhaps you could arrest the boyfriend that has a history of kicking in the door and assaulting the girlfriend. What kind of screwed up corrupt place do you live in that you trump up charges against people that help the police? Remind me never to come into your neck of the woods.
> 
> I had a hunch where the guy went because I better know the neighborhood and I know where people like to hide out; because the police are typically too fearful and lazy to get out of their car. So police typically just drive around a few circuits and shine their spotlight around. So they typically don’t have much chance unless they call in a dog or if it’s night and they call in a helicopter with infrared.
> 
> 
> That’s the typical type of dishonest hateful assertion that I have become so accustomed to on this message board. So how is being a concerned citizen watching the neighborhood doing your civic duty; “pretending to be a cop”? In some cases you can be arrested for not helping the authorities..


 
Ha! Ha! Hilarious!


----------



## DFrost

My 50 dog K9 unit has 6 (six) female dogs. There are a couple of reasons there are generally more males. None however are sex specific. Regardless of the sex, the dog must have the same drives and temperment. There isn't an allowance for one sex over the other. While there may be some "macho" on a handler's part in males as PSD's, trainers usually don't care all that much. It's the behaviors that matter, not the sex. Most females are spayed, so that isn't a problem. 

DFrost


----------



## KZoppa

DogGone said:


> What would your deputies be so afraid of that you would arrest a guardian angel or a neighborhood watch member.  The last suspect I helped apprehend there were several other people between me and the suspect when the police came. I was helping the police; so wouldn’t it make more sense for your deputies to arrest them? Or better yet perhaps you could arrest the boyfriend that has a history of kicking in the door and assaulting the girlfriend. What kind of screwed up corrupt place do you live in that you trump up charges against people that help the police? Remind me never to come into your neck of the woods.
> 
> I had a hunch where the guy went because I better know the neighborhood and I know where people like to hide out; because the police are typically too fearful and lazy to get out of their car. So police typically just drive around a few circuits and shine their spotlight around. So they typically don’t have much chance unless they call in a dog or if it’s night and they call in a helicopter with infrared.
> 
> 
> That’s the typical type of dishonest hateful assertion that I have become so accustomed to on this message board. So how is being a concerned citizen watching the neighborhood doing your civic duty; “pretending to be a cop”? *In some cases you can be arrested for not helping the authorities..*


 
When you do what you've done in "helping the authorities" because you had a hunch... you are HINDERING them in THEIR jobs. As you are NOT an actual officer or LEGALLY involved, they do have the right to arrest you for hindering an investigation. When you get arrested for NOT helping the authorities its generally because you refused to give information they needed and YOU had like when you were a witness to an actual crime, not a trouble stalker but you refused to give a witness statement that would help in determining who is actually at fault. Its pure ignorance to do what you say you've done numerous times. If the cops want your help, they'll flat out ask but they need special permission to involve a CIVILIAN so chances of them actually needing or wanting your help is slim to none. Feel free to put your life in danger but stop involving your dog in acts of stupidity please. How would you feel if that criminal you say your helping track were to kill your dog? Does your dog have special training to even do the job? You are a hinderence to the investigation and making the officers have a harder time doing their job because they are assigned the duty of protecting the innocent. If the innocent is too stupid to stay inside and OUT OF THEIR WAY, you could very well be the reason a cop is killed and then YOU can be charged as well in their death. You're nothing more than an overly nosey neighbor. Whether you know the area or not, stay out of their way and stop involving yourself.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

KZoppa said:


> Feel free to put your life in danger but stop involving your dog in acts of stupidity please.


But they are also risking the life of the police officers.

The POs now have to not only watch out for the actual criminal they ALSO have to try to protect the civilians trying to 'play' cop.

If the POs didn't and something happened to the civilian you can bet there would be heck to pay.


----------



## KZoppa

Lauri & The Gang said:


> But they are also risking the life of the police officers.
> 
> The POs now have to not only watch out for the actual criminal they ALSO have to try to protect the civilians trying to 'play' cop.
> 
> If the POs didn't and something happened to the civilian you can bet there would be heck to pay.


 
that is also very true. I think i mentioned that as well but knowing me, i probably thought it and forgot to type it. I just cant believe how ignorant some people can be "playing cop". Isn't that a crime? Impersonating an officer. Would that count if he's out chasing the bad guys without being asked to help (which would never happen anyway)? I mean, he's out with his dog chasing down the bad guy, in all actuality getting in the way of the actual PO's, thinking he's helping when he's only hindering. Sometimes i'm not so good with the words and the typing and connecting it all but i'm sure you understand what i'm trying to say lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> that is also very true. I think i mentioned that as well but knowing me, i probably thought it and forgot to type it. I just cant believe how ignorant some people can be "playing cop". *Isn't that a crime? Impersonating an officer.* Would that count if he's out chasing the bad guys without being asked to help (which would never happen anyway)? I mean, he's out with his dog chasing down the bad guy, in all actuality getting in the way of the actual PO's, thinking he's helping when he's only hindering. Sometimes i'm not so good with the words and the typing and connecting it all but i'm sure you understand what i'm trying to say lol.


Yes that is a crime, my ROP Law Enforcement(He is a former cop) said that it is a crime to impersonate a cop.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

DogGone said:


> because the police are typically too fearful and lazy to get out of their car.


My biggest worry when I go to work is whether or not my computer will freeze up...not if someone is going to shoot me. 

I've never met a lazy or fearful cop. I figure when a cop gets up every morning and says goodbye to their family for what could possibly be the last time, they show more courage walking out the door than most of us show in a lifetime. 

I don't know what your experieces have been with the police but I'm glad mine are different.


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yes that is a crime, my ROP Law Enforcement(He is a former cop) said that it is a crime to impersonate a cop.


 
see thats what i thought. Wouldnt that fall under impersonation if he's not actually in law enforcement but still out there getting in the way with his dog? or would that just fall under impeding an investigation? its a sticky subject because i think it could fall under either. People see a GSD and think K9 and this doofus is running around pretending to be a cop...


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My ROP teacher also said that if you dress up as a cop(such as a costume) that is also considered impersonating a cop.


----------



## TitonsDad

doofus, that's something I haven't heard in years. Thanks for that good chuckle. :spittingcoffee: 

-E


----------



## KZoppa

Whiteshepherds said:


> My biggest worry when I go to work is whether or not my computer will freeze up...not if someone is going to shoot me.
> 
> I've never met a lazy or fearful cop. I figure when a cop gets up every morning and says goodbye to their family for what could possibly be the last time, they show more courage walking out the door than most of us show in a lifetime.
> 
> I don't know what your experieces have been with the police but I'm glad mine are different.


 
the cops here are all sides of the spectrum. most of the ones i've dealt with were not only extremely rude but seriously seemed to hate their lives. I mean i thanked one of them one day for doing what they do every day just like i greatly appreciate military (besides the fact i'm a military wife) because they risk and sacrifice so much for a bunch of ungrateful people! The cops jaw literally dropped when i thanked him. it depends where you are. back home, i think the cops were too involved (nosey would be my prefered term). Here they're too rude and could mostly care less about how things are. come night time though.... it takes 4-5 cops to do a pull over. like night and day. But like i said probably in this post, i wouldnt take any chances with these rowdy marines around who like to cause trouble here either!


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> doofus, that's something I haven't heard in years. Thanks for that good chuckle. :spittingcoffee:
> 
> -E


 
no problem!!! i have to tone down the cursing. Figured typing it wouldnt be helping on the tone down. My 3 year old says damnit... we're working on getting her to say holy cow instead.... mommy curses like a sailor.... which is amusing cuz hubby is the sailor LOL!


----------



## TitonsDad

Don't get me started on CSPD. They're arrogant bastards. I much prefer interactions with EPCSO since I am in Sheriff territory. Having a detective two doors down helps too.


----------



## TitonsDad

KZoppa said:


> no problem!!! i have to tone down the cursing. Figured typing it wouldnt be helping on the tone down. My 3 year old says damnit... we're working on getting her to say holy cow instead.... mommy curses like a sailor.... which is amusing cuz hubby is the sailor LOL!


:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> Don't get me started on CSPD. They're arrogant bastards. I much prefer interactions with EPCSO since I am in Sheriff territory. Having a detective two doors down helps too.


 
CSPD i'm convinced is on crack as a whole! when my sperm donor "dad" was being charged for sexually assualting his girlfriends daughter (spiteful little brat only wanted her moms full attention) they called me into the main office down on Nevada for a taped interview 35 times! I barely know the guy, didnt meet him until i was 12, didnt have any contact with him accept for MAYBE a couple times a year yet they were STILL convinced he and i were best pal father and daughter. It wasnt until my mom finally told them exactly what i'd been telling them they finally backed off. They are so full of themselves it amazes me they havent set themselves on fire with how awesome they think they are. I miss C. Springs so much but i dont miss all the CSPD BS. Got a ticket for failure to stop fully at a stop sign that was bogus. You know how they check for the roll back when you stop? Yeah i was going downhill and stopping slowly. THERE WAS NO ROLLBACK!!!! I was 9 months pregnant and any jerky movement walking or in the car was trouble. i was so ticked off about that crud i could have gone into labor right then. CSPD..... ridiculous! The K9 unit are the only ones i respect because they're not totally full of themselves!


----------



## novarobin

Wow, interesting thread. 

I would say yes, most Police dogs are male. The reasons why vary from department to department, but I think Chris nailed most of the reasons why. 
It is amazing to see that some handlers DO prefer males simply based on macho attitudes, that "little" females are not as good. 

Here in Canada, many departments base their training off of the RCMP. The RCMP will not use females. I do not know their reasoning. But they do have their own breeding program, so perhaps the suggestion that suitable females are held back for breeding. 

I also know of another department in Canada that has their own breeding program and still use females. 

Here, we have one female and two males. The female here is awesome, she is probably the best tracker and her protection work is up there with the males. 

On the topic of legalities on "assisting" Police, here in Canada, what the person did would not be considered personating a Police officer, nor would it be obstruction of justice. Different places, different laws I guess.


----------

